# Silver Rat



## chitown (Aug 11, 2010)

Well here is what became of my 1st Silver King.

eta: Originally posted just after I stripped the black metal flake paint off everything here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10279-Monark-Silver-King

When I got her, she was already customized some time in the 70's is my guess. So I _*kept*_ the Bendix red band and rear rim cleaned up nice, saddle is a Troxel plastic seat (patent dates to '74). Aslo the cranks/sprocket were in great shape as well as the Diamond Chain.
_*Added*_ Oddessy Aitken P-Lyte 24x2.25 tires, front rim is a Sun Ryno-Lite, Phil Wood front hub (1st year before "Phil" was stamped. I had them sent to the factory for a rebuild a few years ago.), Columbus road stem, Nitto b-603 Promonade bars, sram grips.

View attachment 11832

View attachment 11833

View attachment 11834


----------



## chitown (Apr 23, 2011)

A little less ratty but still a ways to go. 

View attachment 20120

added: Messenger saddle, Torrington deco stem, SK alluminum bars, Coke bottle grips.

Still working on sourcing and budgeting for correct '36 M2 parts i.e. Troxel #43 saddle, period tires, stainless raingutter fenders and triple step rims, Torrington #8's. I have a correct 36 hole New Departure hub set waiting to be laced up though.

Rides like a dream.


----------

